# Thomas Halyburton on translations and various readings



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 19, 2022)

Where the authority of God evidences itself … and confirmed to the mind, believers have a stable and sure foundation for their faith, whether they use translations or the originals, though it must be allowed, where persons are capable of it, the originals are most satisfying. ...

The wisdom of God has so carefully provided for the security and stability of our faith, as to particular truths of any considerable importance, against pretences of this, or of a like nature, that our faith rests not upon the evidence of one single testimony, but such truths upon a variety of occasions are often repeated, and our faith leans upon them, not only as thus frequently repeated, but cleared and confirmed by their connection to other truths, which infer them and the whole analogy of faith, or current of the Scriptures, with respect to that which is the principal design of God. So that we are in no hazard of being deprived of any one truth, of any considerable influence, in faith or practice by pretended corruptions, or wrong translations. ...

For more, see Thomas Halyburton on translations and various readings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

